# How difficult for a IT professional to get a job in newzealand?



## prmadhav (Oct 17, 2011)

I am evaluating my chances for a Newzealand PR. I want to know how difficult its to get a job in newzealand. I have 7yrs if IT experience & am an Business Intelligence professional. For my skill set i find few job postings in NZ job sites. So wondering about my chances of getting a job relevant to my skills.

I do know its easy to get a PR if i have a job offer in newzealand. Is there any placement consultancy to help me with this? 

Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------

